# ¿Como es posible que alguien lleve trabajando media vida y no tenga ni 1.000€ ahorrados?



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 May 2022)

No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....

Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"


----------



## Proto (2 May 2022)

La mayoría es por la cipoteca del pisito a 40 años, es deuda buena dicen jaja, claro desde 2007 los pisos llevan una caída que no van a recuperar nunca.


----------



## Proto (2 May 2022)

Otros porque prefieren vivir al límite y no ser el más rico del cementerio


----------



## dillei (2 May 2022)

una inflación brutal desde que entró el euro y sueldos poco más que mileuristas que quieres


----------



## XRL (2 May 2022)

retrasados sin mas

una cosa es que no trabaje o trabaje varios meses y fuera,pero trabajando media vida y ni 1.000€ pues eso


----------



## Elvensen (2 May 2022)

Este seño te lo explica bastante bien, y no solo en este video, puedes buscar mas videos suyos si te interesa profundizar, pero el resumen es:
La pobreza es el estado natural de la gente.
Lo normal es consumir lo que se consigue reunir.
El ahorro es antinatural, algo en lo que hay que pensar previamente y requiere sacrificio, y vivir el dia de hoy ya es suficiente sacrificio.
Miguel Anxo Bastos.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Lo típico es estar hasta la polla de deudas


----------



## estroboscopico (2 May 2022)

Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.

Hipoteca media 800€/mes
Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
Gastos en comida media por familia de 3 miembros =700€

Pues la broma va por 1.800€/mes y no meto gastos de coche, ropa, extras de todo tipo, etc

Lógicamente, con tal coste de la vida y con sueldos tan ridículos si los comparamos con la media de la UE, es normal que la gente viva al día, de hecho es lo que interesa, por eso han multiplicado por 3 el precio de la vivienda, para que la gente viva siempre con el agua al cuello y a un par de nóminas para entrar en banca rota si se pierde el trabajo o lo pierde alguno de los miembros de la pareja y ya no digamos si el trabajo lo pierden los dos.

Pero sí, efectivamente, yo recuerdo en los años 80s, que un señor que trabajase en alguna empresita de operario o similar, podía mandar al hijo a estudiar a Madrid, tenía una segunda residencia en el pueblo o en zona turística para ir en verano, tenía la casa pagada en menos de 10 años, tenía 3 hijos, en casa solo entraba una nómina y no dos como en la actualidad y encima hasta le daba su sueldo para tener unos ahorros en el banco y todo esto con cuarenta y tantos años cincuenta y pocos.

Pues eso, sueldos de miseria, inestabilidad laboral total, coste de la vivienda fraudulenta y por supuesto, ningún gobierno, sea del color que sea hace lo más mínimo para cambiar el asunto de la vivienda, la estabilidad laboral y los sueldos.

Pues normal que la gente viva después de media vida trabajando con lo justito para salir andando, si es que es lo que interesa y es lo que hay.


----------



## AliBey (2 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.
> 
> Hipoteca media 800€/mes
> Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
> ...



El caso mencionado es comprensible para una economía familiar. Pero en personas sin cargas, es menos entendible.

Si un casapapis o remero solitario que comparte piso, no es capaz de ahorrar mínimo 100€ al mes, está condenado a la miseria aunque tenga un salario de 60K€ anuales. Ahí entran más los hábitos de consumo que el coste de vida.

Pero donde aciertas plenamente, es el tema la vivienda. Es acojonante la relación coste vivienda/salario.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Este seño te lo explica bastante bien, y no solo en este video, puedes buscar mas videos suyos si te interesa profundizar, pero el resumen es:
> La pobreza es el estado natural de la gente.
> Lo normal es consumir lo que se consigue reunir.
> El ahorro es *antinatural*, algo en lo que hay que pensar previamente y requiere sacrificio, y vivir el dia de hoy ya es suficiente sacrificio.
> Miguel Anxo Bastos.



Es de lo poquito bueno que parió Galicia.

Pero no dice que el ahorro sea antinatural, dice que el ahorro requiere reflexión y sentido común, por eso ahora la gente no ahorra. No porque haya algo malo en ahorrar.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 May 2022)

En un régimen comunista como el nuestro lo extraño sería lo contrario.
Pobres,divididos e infelices ( consumo de benzos y isrs lo demuestran).
La democracia que nos hemos dado.


----------



## Elvensen (2 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es de lo poquito bueno que parió Galicia.
> 
> Pero no dice que el ahorro sea antinatural, dice que el ahorro requiere reflexión y sentido común, por eso ahora la gente no ahorra. No porque haya algo malo en ahorrar.



Antinatural no quiere decir que sea malo.
No dice que sea antinatural, es una conclusion que se extrae de sus reflexiones.
Lo que hay que explicar es la prosperidad, no la pobreza, porque la pobreza es el estado natural del ser humano. Llega al mundo pobre. Despues puede hacer riqueza el mismo o que le venga dada.
El ahorrar es un metodo por el cual tienes que sacrificar parte de lo que tienes hoy para el futuro, y eso es lo antinatural.
Hasta hace pocos años no tenia sentido alguno ahorrar porque mañana podrias morir bastante facil.
Es una tecnologia que esta al alcance del que quiere conocerla y del que puede practicarla.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 May 2022)

Hay mucha gente con pasta ahorrada o heredada pero con pasta,luego efectivamente hay gente con lo puesto pero exactamente npi (ni puta idea)

es algo así como lo de las terracitas llenas lo comentamos pero no tenemos ni puta idea


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Antinatural no quiere decir que sea malo.
> No dice que sea antinatural, es una conclusion que se extrae de sus reflexiones.
> Lo que hay que explicar es la prosperidad, no la pobreza, porque la pobreza es *el estado natural del ser humano.
> 
> Llega al mundo pobre. *



Hombre, esto lleva a una reflexión interesante.

¿Realmente llegamos al mundo pobres?

Ya el mismo Bastos dice que cuando nacemos hoy en día ya tenemos unas riquezas que tal vez no valoramos en la medida suficiente: tienes una familia, un entorno cálido, protector, lo más normal es que tengas suficiente alimento, cobijo...

Tal vez en el principio de los tiempos si éramos pobres, o no ¿es jabalí pobre, o tiene en realidad todo lo que necesita a su alrededor *y GRATIS*?

¿Quién es el pobre, entonces?








No sé si me explico.


----------



## Elvensen (2 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hombre, esto lleva a una reflexión interesante.
> 
> ¿Realmente llegamos al mundo pobres?
> 
> ...



No es una reflexion, es una realidad.
Llegas al mundo con absolutamente nada material, y la pobreza se mide unicamente en cosas materiales.
Que tengas la fortuna de tener familia que te proporcione cosas, no deja de ser azar. Preguntaselo a un bebe tirado en un contenedor.
El ejemplo del jabali que expones es porque no tiene un estado, civilizacion y regulaciones que le prohiban o permitan disponer de segun que cosas, al igual que si un humano se va al monte mas profundo, a ver quien es el listo que le quita las bayas de la zarza. Mierda de ejemplo, te has lucido.
Alguna pregunta mas?


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> No es una reflexion, es una realidad.
> Llegas al mundo con absolutamente nada material, y *la pobreza se mide unicamente en cosas materiales.*



Igual ese es el error.


----------



## Elvensen (2 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Igual ese es el error.



No es un error. Si quieres medir otras cosas, usa el sistema metrico adecuado.
Para medir la pobreza se cuantifica lo material. No insistas, deja de hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 May 2022)

Os acordáis de cuando mileurista era un insulto?

Pues a la frase: estar una nómina de la indigencia, le ha pasado lo mismo

Muchos firmarían lo que dice el OP

La realidad, es gente que cubre con la nómina del mes los intereses de todo lo que tiene financiado, refinanciado, hipotecado, revolvering,...

Cofidis, Dineo, Vivus y demás son los nuevos bancos


----------



## Pepeprisas (2 May 2022)

Gastos en comida media por familia de 3 miembros =700€
[/QUOTE]

700€/30 días = 23'30€ al día en comer. No lo gasto ni proponiéndomelo.


----------



## ElMayoL (2 May 2022)

A ver si va a ser que españa es un país de bajos salarios.


----------



## ransomraff (2 May 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Gastos en comida media por familia de 3 miembros =700€



700€/30 días = 23'30€ al día en comer. No lo gasto ni proponiéndomelo.
[/QUOTE]

3 lubinas o doradas de piscifactoria son 16 euros.
Más el pimiento calabacin, cebolla, etc de guarnición, otro euro y pico
Pan, otro euro
Tres yogures de postre, 1,5 euros

Ya he sumado 20 euros y solo es la cena.....


----------



## Eremita (2 May 2022)

Excusas de derrochadores. Lo que no se puede pedir a un mileurista, es que ahorre sistemáticamente el 20% de su sueldo. De ahí a no tener 6.000 míseros euros ahorrados tras 10 años de mileurismo, significa que no ahorra y punto.
Le doblas el sueldo y a los 3 meses anda justo, se lo triplicas y a los 6 meses ya no le llega.

Hamason y hali espress, ejercen atracciones poderosas entre los que siempre serán nolleguistas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 May 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> A ver si va a ser que españa es un país de bajos salarios.



e impuestos imposibles. No te olvides. que la industria del genaro y las paguitas hay que mantenerla.
pero si hay que recortar, recortaran de las pensiones. mas claro el agua.


----------



## Titomadrid (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Depende de los hijos que tengas, por ejemplo con dos es muy jodido ahorrar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 May 2022)

El rumano que rebusca en los contenedores está financieramente mejor que la mayoría de los españoles 

No paga hipoteca 
No paga impuestos 
No le importa a como está el kwh 
Consigue comida y ropa gratis 

Es decir, que no tiene deudas, y apenas tiene gastos, por lo que lo que saca de vender lo de los contenedores, las limosnas y las ayudas y paguitas, les queda casi limpio


----------



## MAUSER (2 May 2022)

Mi hermano por ejemplo. Cobra 2300 euros o más al mes y no tiene nada ahorrado. Hace tres semanas le compré una cosa que quería y me había pedido varias veces, me costó 25 euros, se la dejé en casa de mi madre, porque vivo en otra ciudad y mi hermano duerme allí. Y aún no me los ha pagado (ni dejado el dinero, ni decir nada sobre pagar). No sé si decírselo o darlos por perdidos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 May 2022)

Tengo un amigo que lleva currando unos 20 años en diferentes países europeos, con sueldos de 5-6 mil euracos limpios.

No solo no tiene ahorros sino que debe 40.000 € y como único inmueble un piso en Mallorca de 80 m2 que alquila a un familiar a precio de ganga.

Cualquiera en su lugar habría construido un patrimonio importante... Pero los vicios son caros.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (2 May 2022)

Proto dijo:


> La mayoría es por la cipoteca del pisito a 40 años, es deuda buena dicen jaja, claro desde 2007 los pisos llevan una caída que no van a recuperar nunca.



La cuota de la Cipoteca suele ser más baja, que lo que pagas de alquiler al langostos. ..así que NO...ahoras si trabajas y eres casapapis.
Yo conozco mucha gente que gana 2000€ por ejemplo y gastan 2.200€ jamás ahorran y hablo de gente de + 40 años


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.
> 
> Hipoteca media 800€/mes
> Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
> ...



3 miembros 700€ en comida? Si la compras en el Sánchez Romero Carvajal puede...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> 3 miembros 700€ en comida? Si la compras en el Sánchez Romero Carvajal puede...



Si comes algo más que arroz, patatas estofadas y pasta sí que te gastas 700€


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (2 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Este seño te lo explica bastante bien, y no solo en este video, puedes buscar mas videos suyos si te interesa profundizar, pero el resumen es:
> La pobreza es el estado natural de la gente.
> Lo normal es consumir lo que se consigue reunir.
> El ahorro es antinatural, algo en lo que hay que pensar previamente y requiere sacrificio, y vivir el dia de hoy ya es suficiente sacrificio.
> Miguel Anxo Bastos.



El capitalismo ed anticonsumismo jajaaa.
Para mí el capitalismo y comunismo es lo mismo lo q ocurre es que en el comunismo gentuza que dice que es igual que tú q defiende tus derechos te roba y se mea en tu cara.
Y el capitalismo incita al consumismo de las clases bajas sino iros a usa q estan el mall todo el día.


----------



## estroboscopico (2 May 2022)

@TORREVIEJAS

700€/mes en comida
30 días que tiene un mes
3 personas

700/30/3= *7,77€/día* por persona, desayuno, almuerzo, merienda y cena, vamos, no llega a 2€ por cada una de las 4 comidas del día.

Pues no sé yo, a mi me parece lo normal.

Y en los 1800€ no meto gastos de trasporte, que al precio del combustible fácil el cálculo sube a 200€ más/mes y eso si hay solo un coche, cosa rara hoy en día, sobre todo si los dos miembros de la pareja trabajan, vamos, que los 1.800€/mes es tirando a bajo y sin meter ocio y extras que todos los meses cae alguno, si no más de uno.

Yo considero a día de hoy, que 2.400€/mes que entra en una familia compuesta por 3 personas, es vivir con lo justito, vale que sin pasar necesidad, pero al precio que está la vida, sobre todo lo que se come del sueldo la vivienda, vivir con 1.200€/mes por cada miembro que trabaja es vivir al día y la posibilidad de ahorro es muy justita y siempre hay algún extra que se come esos ahorros. Que si avería en el coche, que si dentista, que si libros para el cole, que si regalito para el cumpleaños del sobrino, que si comunión, que si boda, que si ropa básica, que si esto y lo otro.

Además lo de que vivimos por encima de nuestras posibilidades me suena como justificación política para culpabilizar a la víctima de un alto coste de la vida motivada por una especulación inmobiliaria que nadie intentó frenar y que encima se promovió desde todos los estamentos políticos y económicos. 

Yo veo normal que la gente no tenga ni 1.000€ en el banco.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Igual el problema es que consideras el ahorro algo lineal, progresivo y fruto de la acumulación sistemática de remanentes de tu nómina.

Si nunca inviertes, ni arriesgas, seguro que no pierdes.

A mi tampoco me entra en la cabeza depender toda la vida de una nómina ajena, pero en fin, c'est la vie.


----------



## Alguien random (2 May 2022)

La gente no tiene cojones a ahorrar porque las redes sociales les han convencido de que hasta el que sirve las palomitas en el cine es digno de llevar un iPhone en el bolsillo, ir a la peluquería cada 10 días y llevar zapas de 100€.

Ansia consumista y salarios de mierda = muertos de hambre por doquier


----------



## poppom (2 May 2022)

Putas de lujo jueves viernes y sábado. Se te van ya 500€. Eso a la semana. Al mes 2000€ y si algún finde quieres homenaje pues 3000€ en putas.
Luego, entre copas y drogas varias otros 3000€ al mes
Eso se puede hacer si se ganan 10k al mes.
Si se ganan 2k como el remero medio, pues hay que reducir las putas de lujo a rumanas de rotonda una vez al mes y cervezas de lata del mencabrona.
Pero a grandes rasgos, tanto ganas tanto gastas. Esa es la mentalidad borreguil. Y van variando su nivel de vida ajustándolo a su salario.


----------



## bebe (2 May 2022)

Comer algo más que arroz y macarrones es carísimo. Y los macarrones y el arroz además han subido un huevo.


----------



## StolenInnocence (2 May 2022)

Dos escenarios.

Escenario A- Funcionario con nomina asegurad. No ahorra porque sabe que el suministro de combustible vital está asegurado.

Escenario B- Trabajador de empresa privada, no ahorra porque no le llega.

¿Qué tienen en común estos dos trabajadores? Son españoles y el aparentar es su leiv motiv.


----------



## Enteradilla (2 May 2022)

Esta claro que los sueldos mileuristas y lo que cuesta la vida hace muy dificil que nadie ahorre, pero también es verdad que mucha gente vive muy por encima de sus posibilidades, además de que no se saben administrar.

Si cobras mil y algo que es lo más común, ni puedes llevar un movil de 1.000€ (y menos renovarlo todos los años) ni puedes desayunar todos los días en el bar ni pagar mil suscripciones de amazon, netflix, movistar.... además de que tampoco puedes pedir que te traigan la cena a casa un par de veces por semana como costumbre.
Todo esto que he puesto anteriormente es lo que veo que más sucede a mi alrededor, es la vida normal de cualquier currito de turno, a parte de que algunos además no quieren marca blanca ni aunque estén en números rojos en la cuenta.

Esta claro que los sueldos son los que son y que el coste de la vida es la que es, pero hay una gran diferencia entre mirar un poco y planificarse y el derrochar, al cabo de los años es algo que se nota, marca la diferencia entre vivir entre deudas de por vida y hacer algo de patrimonio o algo de colchón para el futuro.


----------



## The Sentry (2 May 2022)

Realmente hay gente de más de 30 años así?


----------



## Tonimn (2 May 2022)

Mucha gente no llega a mileurista y es el único con ingresos en el piso. Unido a que deniegan toda prestación o ayuda a quien esté trabajando...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 May 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Realmente hay gente de más de 30 años así?



Mogollón, no hay más que ver el nerviosismo en las empresas cuando el pago de la nómina se retrasa 1 día o 2, si cae fin de semana de por medio ya vienen los sudores fríos...


----------



## StolenInnocence (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Mogollón, no hay más que ver el nerviosismo en las empresas cuando el pago de la nómina se retrasa 1 día o 2, si cae fin de semana de por medio ya vienen los sudores fríos...



Solo hace falta observar los hábitos de transporte del trabajador medio. Hasta el día quince en coche, del 15 a final de mes en transporte público.


----------



## noseyo (2 May 2022)

Al precio que están las cosas mínimo hay que entrar más de 2500 euros mes para ahora como mucho 400


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 May 2022)

@Benedicto Camela la lleva chupando desde crío, empezó chupandosela a su padre y no tiene ni 200€


----------



## Benedicto Camela (2 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> @Benedicto Camela la lleva chupando desde crío, empezó chupandosela a su padre y no tiene ni 200€



Sigue mendigando atención, parguelas, sigue. Es lo que hacen los machos alfa. Mendigar atención como putitas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 May 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Sigue mendigando atención, parguelas, sigue. Es lo que hacen los machos alfa. Mendigar atención como putitas.



Nunca te canses de chupar


----------



## Topacio (2 May 2022)

Caprichos de la novia.


----------



## Guillotin (2 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Eso mismo fue lo que descubrí en Camboya.
Pese a no tener ni un dólar, con su profunda depresión tras la guerra y sus políticos corrupticos, las comunidades no habían perdido el sentido común.
Las ganas de vivir, la honestidad y tratar de no dar por culo al prójimo, estaba por encima de todo.


----------



## azazel_iii (2 May 2022)

Enésimo hilo al respecto. A poco que comas proteína de relativa calidad se te va un pico en comida. Somos en mi casa 5 con 3 hijas de 3, 1 años y otra recién nacida y mis dos hijas mayores son limas sordas de lo que comen.

Una bandeja de pollo vuela en una noche, 5€
Una bandeja de filetes ibéricos (no como cerdo blanco), son 6€
Una bandeja de presa ibérica, son 7,5€
Una bandeja de filetes de ternera, entre 5-8€
Lenguado, a 18-21€/kg, se comen 750g en una sentada
Dorada o lubina de estero (intento no comer de piscifactoría) sale a mínimo 16€/kg y tengo que hacer 2 tirando a grandes para comer todos (más de un kilo)
Almejas, tengo que comprar dos mallas, unos 10€ y duran una noche junto con el pescado anterior
Pijotas, se comen un kilo en una cena y me da para probar los restos
Jamón York o pavo, dura un paquete un par de días
Yogures o queso fresco, se comen casi uno diario.
Un taco de queso, dura 3 días.
Un cartón de leche diario.
Verdura para hacer potitos con las que acompañar la proteína, ni te cuento lo que gastan con ollones hechos semanalmente
Y eso que comen garbanzos, alubias y lentejas una vez en semana
Fruta, mínimo 4 piezas diarias

Los 700€ se me van volando, y eso que no comemos apenas procesados. Y como meta caprichos tipo gambas, salmón, jamón y demás para acompañar apaga y vámonos.

Anoche mismo:

Mis hijas:
- De Primero: 4 lenguados pequeños (unos 600g) - unos 8€
- Acompañamiento: aliño con tomate, cebolla y aguacate - pon 1€
- Segundo: potito casero de verduras - pon 1,5€
- Postre: un yogur cada una: 1€

Mi mujer y yo:
- Medio kilo de zamburiñas: 12€
- Ensalada de salmón ahumado con rúcula, aguacates, tomate y cebolla, unos 7€
- Postre: nísperos de árbol propio: 0€

Y eso es una cena. Quita si quieres las zamburiñas que era un poco capricho, y pones algo más normal que cueste un par de euros y aún así nos sal unos 20€, solo la cena.


----------



## vic252525 (2 May 2022)

los rojos si que ahorran, mira que pisitos se compran nuestros sociatas


----------



## azazel_iii (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Mogollón, no hay más que ver el nerviosismo en las empresas cuando el pago de la nómina se retrasa 1 día o 2, si cae fin de semana de por medio ya vienen los sudores fríos...



También es que la gente es manirrota. Tengo un chaval que acaba de empezar conmigo, perfil Junior y de sueldo 15K + bonus. Pues después de 3 meses currando tenía 7€ en el banco!!! Vive de casapapis y el mamón se va a pegar un puente en la playa con la novia de 5 días. A ver, que es joven y tiene que disfrutar, pero se queja de que no llega y no paro de decirle que se ajuste un poco que gasta demasiado y que intente ahorrar algo, aunque sean 100€.

Un chaval que vive en casa de sus padres, que se gaste pon unos 200€ en gasolina y otros 100€ en varios necesarios, come en la oficina comida que le prepara la madre y le quedan casi 800-900€ libres de polvo y paja y no le llega, pues apaga y vámonos. Todo el día de copas (me sacó el extracto y el mes pasado se había ventilado 250€ en copas y café).

Le ofrezco estar de guardia los sábados por la mañana por si surge algún problema en el servicio que damos a razón de 100€ por 5 horas (no hay que currar si no hay trabajo, solo estar de guardia) y no le convence mucho. No entiendo nada.


----------



## Digamelon (2 May 2022)

Muy fácil: gastando sin ahorrar.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (2 May 2022)

Todas las personas que conozco ahorran y tiene en general un colchón más o menos bueno.

Dejad de proyectar vuestra locura en los demás, panda de taraos.


----------



## pepeleches (2 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Todas las personas que conozco ahorran y tiene en general un colchón más o menos bueno.



Depende de dónde te muevas y cuáles sean sus ingresos. 

Aunque un mileurista (o poco más...) ahorre un 10-15% del sueldo (lo que en ciertas ocasiones podría rozar ser milagroso...), el dinero ahorrado desaparece a las primeras de cambio. Un imprevisto de cualquier tipo, o simplemente que se quiera ir de vacaciones aunque sea en plan humilde. Pero es que si cuentas una visita al dentista, una boda, una reparación del coche, cualquier tipo de cosas así que suceden varias veces al año, se pueden llevar gran parte del ahorro acumulado con bastante esfuerzo. 

Si ese mismo sujeto cobra el doble (2.000 y pico...), no solo ese 10-15% supondrá obviamente bastante más, sino que si no hace el burro habrá meses que le sobre bastante más, cosa que al mileurista no le pasa nunca. 

Y si cobra más (3.000€, 4.000€) pues el efecto se mulitplica. Sí, pueden ser unos manirrotos y meterse a gastos absurdos, pero es que la diferencia de estar rozando la línea de flotación que supone el coste mínimo de vida y cobrar 1.000€, 2.000€, 3.000€ más no se parece absolutamente en nada. 

Y más de una vez he visto al que cobra 3.000€ pontificar sobre las bondades del ahorro a quien cobra 1.200€. Son, simplemente, universos distintos.


----------



## Funci-vago (2 May 2022)

Con un sueldo paco de 1000-1200 euros y pagando un alquiler ya no ahorras una mierda (y eso en sitios con alquiler "barato"). Y los vicios que tiene la gente es de flipar, gastan como si no hubiera un mañana... viajecitos, terracitas, fariña, gadgets caros... la gente por ahi no se priva. 

El tema es que puedes llevar media vida trabajando y no tener ni 20.000 € en el banco teniendo cabeza, tu ahora imagina los que la tienen pa llevar sombrero.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Ahorrar 6 cifras???         

Cuando hagas tu primera declaracion de la renta vienes y nos cuentas.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Es suficiente que ganes mil o 1200 al mes y ves como puedes trabajar 500 años que seguirás sin tener nada 

vidas en alquiler


----------



## Elvensen (2 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> El capitalismo ed anticonsumismo jajaaa.
> Para mí el capitalismo y comunismo es lo mismo lo q ocurre es que en el comunismo gentuza que dice que es igual que tú q defiende tus derechos te roba y se mea en tu cara.
> Y el capitalismo incita al consumismo de las clases bajas sino iros a usa q estan el mall todo el día.



Eso ultimo que dices es totalmente cierto.
El capitalismo incita al consumo.
Ahora bien, prefiero una sociedad pacifica de gordos que una sociedad violenta de muertos de hambre.
La diferencia si que es bastante grande, nada de ser parecidas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Para la mayoría de la gente su bote de ahorro es su casa, tienen 2.000€ en la cuenta pero a lo mejor están a 6 ó 7 años de terminar de pagar su casa, casa que aunque deban al banco un porcentaje les pertenece y si la ponen a la venta a malas recuperan un poco de dinero.

El problema lo veo en la gente que vive de alquiler, esos sí que tienen lo que tienen, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## Guillotin (2 May 2022)

Cuando se leen estos hilos queda claro que todavía se os puede apretar un poquito más.
Se os paga demasiado.


----------



## estroboscopico (2 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Cuando se leen estos hilos queda claro que todavía se os puede apretar un poquito más.
> Se os paga demasiado.



Sí y además de matemáticas básicas muchos andan bastante cortitos.

Se le pide al trabajador que se tire media vida estudiando, que entre en un mercado laboral que difiere poco de una picadora de carne, que se conforme con un sueldo mínimo y que se endeude con viviendas sobrevaloradas a niveles de estafa y además, que ahorren y que llegados a sus 50 años tengan el pisito pagado y un colchón de 6 cifras en el banco. 

Sí, todo muy coherente.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 May 2022)

No hay motivo para ahorrar en España.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Lo importante es que tu dinero contribuye a la inserción de muchos colectivos que de otra forma volverían a sus países de origen.


----------



## Dan Daly (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Hijos de treinta tacos todavía a mantener + hipoteca + salario de mierda = Sesenta años y mil euros en la cuenta.


----------



## sinfonier (2 May 2022)

Divorciado será


----------



## Risitas (2 May 2022)

Es lo que quieren que estemos ocupados toda la vida por dos cuencos de arroz...

Y no viajemos a las Seychelles, no valle a ser que la saturemos y los millonetis no puedan disfrutar unas vacaciones vip.

No quieren que haya nuevos ricos, los ricos seguirán siendo ricos con su juego y los pobres pobres...


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2022)

Suelen tener vicios. Como fumar o beber alcohol y si toman drogas ya es una ruina completa.


En cualquier caso lo peor que le puede pasar una persona en la vida es dejar algo de herencia:
significa que no ha calculado bien el esfuerzo que ha hecho para ganar esa pasta y todo lo que podía haber hecho con ella y no hizo ....
Y que otros usarán para bailar sobre su tumba


----------



## Magufillo (2 May 2022)

Yo conozco el caso de un familiar que tiene 43 años. Es casapapis (la casa se cae a pedazos) no gasta un duro en hacer obra , lleva trabajando desde bien joven. Compagina sueldo con paro y ahora lleva dos años que se queda con la pensión de su madre a la cual apaña y liquida con 20€ al mes en comida. Su madre Tiene demencia senil. Os digo que pilla 1200 sueldo +800 de la pensión+400 del paro. No paga contribución ni alquiler. Cuando llega el dia 18 de cada mes está lampando, pidiendo adelantos al jefe o al banco. Es un desastre de tio y encima tengo que aguantarle las vaciladas de que es muy trabajador. El dia que la madre muera, veremos a ver. Vaya ruina. Una cosa es ser pobres pero es que no ha prosperado ni un poquito y trabajo no le ha faltado. No me lo explico. Un tio soltero sin cargas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Lo que realmente me quita el sueño es que al final tengan razón.

Eso y que va a ser de tu ahorro y del mío de donde va a salir un imv para esos lumbreras.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Yo estoy desde que tengo dos hijos y piso nuevo que apenas ahorro unos 3-4 mil al año y encima comparado con el año pasado voy con pérdidas de el 30% en bolsa cuando en 2021 estaba con ganancias de el 400% .. Menos mal que tengo 28 años y que mi esposa podrá trabajar cuando mi hija tenga 3 años y pico y tenga ya una edad aceptable para ir a la guardería ( darlos antes de los 3 años no me parece ético )


----------



## Eremita (2 May 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Enésimo hilo al respecto. A poco que comas proteína de relativa calidad se te va un pico en comida. Somos en mi casa 5 con 3 hijas de 3, 1 años y otra recién nacida y mis dos hijas mayores son limas sordas de lo que comen.
> 
> Una bandeja de pollo vuela en una noche, 5€
> Una bandeja de filetes ibéricos (no como cerdo blanco), son 6€
> ...



En mi humilde opinión, comen Vds. muy bien. Se puede retocar con pescado azul, patatas, pasta, arroz, huevos y alguna codorniz a la plancha, sin empeorar nutricionalmente. Y algo ahorraba V.


----------



## azazel_iii (2 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, comen Vds. muy bien. Se puede retocar con pescado azul, patatas, pasta, arroz, huevos y alguna codorniz a la plancha, sin empeorar nutricionalmente. Y algo ahorraba V.



Salvo codorniz, todo lo demás lo comemos de manera habitual. Pasta casi nada, quizás una vez cada 15 días. Arroz una vez en semana o así. Intentamos no comer muchos carbohidratos.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (2 May 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Yo conozco el caso de un familiar que tiene 43 años. Es casapapis (la casa se cae a pedazos) no gasta un duro en hacer obra , lleva trabajando desde bien joven. Compagina sueldo con paro y ahora lleva dos años que se queda con la pensión de su madre a la cual apaña y liquida con 20€ al mes en comida. Su madre Tiene demencia senil. Os digo que pilla 1200 sueldo +800 de la pensión+400 del paro. No paga contribución ni alquiler. Cuando llega el dia 18 de cada mes está lampando, pidiendo adelantos al jefe o al banco. Es un desastre de tio y encima tengo que aguantarle las vaciladas de que es muy trabajador. El dia que la madre muera, veremos a ver. Vaya ruina. Una cosa es ser pobres pero es que no ha prosperado ni un poquito y trabajo no le ha faltado. No me lo explico. Un tio soltero sin cargas.



Con 2400 no se es pobre es más con ese dinero y con una casa pagada se debería de poder ahorrar la mitad o al menos 1000 euros


----------



## Miss Andorra (2 May 2022)

Es posible, en Francia, conoci a una funci que Era Amiga Mia y que cobraba + de 2500 y no tenia ni un puto duro a final de mes (le alquile una habitacion casi por solidaridad) porque la pasta se le iba en la cipoteca que le costaba un paston (mucho mas que un alquiler lambda), en los impuestos sobre la Renta, rénovation, en el coche y gasofa, asi como en la cesta de la comida ( vive en una zona de toda la vida donde la ciudad se ha gentrificado). La carrera de la rata le ha costado muy cara.
Porsupu que Hay gente que las pasa putas, en las grandes ciudades el nivel de vida ha bajado que flipas.


----------



## vayaquesi (2 May 2022)

Personalmente no entiendo como la gente se mete hipotecas monstruosas viendo los precios desorbitados que hay. Y quien habla de un piso, también se refiere al coche, los cuales no son precisamente baratos. Si ya gastarse dinero en una moto, bicicleta o patinete me parece un gasto considerable....

Es que no me salen las cuentas de que haya "tantos ricos". Urbanizaciones de nueva construcción con unas 150 viviendas, no chalets o adosados, sino pisos, que oscinan entre los 200 y 300 mil euros, siendo lo normal, y como uno quiera tirar la casa por la ventana, se pone en 400 mil euros fácil. 

Pues quitando algún caso puntual, la única lógica que le veo que se hipotequen a más no poder.

Al final todas esas incoherencias las pagamos todos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 May 2022)

Son *SUCNORMALES*. Hay que decirlo más.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 May 2022)

Alguien de mi familia con lo que ha ganado debería tener ahorrado el equivalente a lo que cuesta mi piso, y más cuando de ventas de cosas de mis padres se llevó todo el dinero con la excusa de "amortizar parte de la hipoteca" o ahora mismo la hipoteca se la pagan ellos por vivir en su misma casa. 
Pero lejos de haber ahorrado, si un mes tarda dos días más en recibir la nómina, tengo que "prestarle" dinero para recibos. Préstamo que nunca devuelve porque "es que luego llegó otro gasto, que la comida ha subido mucho, bla, bla..." El mes pasado, 500 euros que iba a devolver "en cuanto cobre" y que en vez de devolverme iba soltando indirectas como para que le diera más para gastos previstos para el mes siguiente(mayo), hasta que le dije "¿pero ya te has gastado los 500 euros y lo que ibas a cobrar después?" y entonces no se ha atrevido a pedir más. 

Cuando le iba bien, en vez de ahorrar algo, llegó a gastar dinero por ir a coaching o hasta a un asesor de imagen (sí, el colmo: pagar para que te digan qué tipo de ropa de sienta mejor, y encima tener luego un montón de gasto en comprar dicha ropa)

Casos de más gente que a la mínima que cobra compra aparatos, videojuegos o cualquier otro capricho en vez de esperar a fin de mes a haber pagado todos los recibos... a montones.


----------



## Jose (2 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> No es una reflexion, es una realidad.
> Llegas al mundo con absolutamente nada material, y la pobreza se mide unicamente en cosas materiales.
> Que tengas la fortuna de tener familia que te proporcione cosas, no deja de ser azar. Preguntaselo a un bebe tirado en un contenedor.
> El ejemplo del jabali que expones es porque no tiene un estado, civilizacion y regulaciones que le prohiban o permitan disponer de segun que cosas, al igual que si un humano se va al monte mas profundo, a ver quien es el listo que le quita las bayas de la zarza. Mierda de ejemplo, te has lucido.
> Alguna pregunta mas?



Hoy en día se llega al mundo debiendo pasta. 

Y el Estado no ve personas sino unidades trasquilables. 

Ni en la edad Media los señores feudales apretaban tanto a base de impuestos. 

Por lo que el desarrollo económico del individuo es limitado. 

Los bancos centrales devaluando el ahorro con la impresora y los tipos en negativo, tampoco ayudan mucho a que la sociedad entienda la importancia del ahorro. 

Toda la vida se ha entendido el capital como horas de trabajo acumuladas. La teoría monetaria moderna ha conseguido que se vea como horas de impresora encendida, dinero que no se ve contante y sonante, a cambió una anotación de deuda en una cuenta. 

Saludos,


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El rumano que rebusca en los contenedores está financieramente mejor que la mayoría de los españoles
> No paga hipoteca
> No paga impuestos
> No le importa a como está el kwh
> ...


----------



## McNulty (2 May 2022)

Ahorro y español no conjugan.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (2 May 2022)

dillei dijo:


> una inflación brutal desde que entró el euro y sueldos poco más que mileuristas que quieres



Din.

Muchos europeístas decían antes de la inflación que comenzó en Septiembre-Octubre de 2021 que la inflación estaba controlada, que estaba al 1 o 2%. Se olvidaban que nosotros la inflación nos la comimos de golpe. 

El todo a 100 pasó a ser un todo a 1€. Los chicles pasaron de 5 pesetas la unidad a 5ct. Una inflación del 66%, ahí es nada.


----------



## IMPULSES (2 May 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Gastos en comida media por familia de 3 miembros =700€



700€/30 días = 23'30€ al día en comer. No lo gasto ni proponiéndomelo.
[/QUOTE]
Como quieras comer bien y con algo de calidad si te los dejas


----------



## D_Draper (2 May 2022)

Después cuando consigues ahorrar algo viene un amigo de lo ajeno, te hace un phishing y te deja a cero la cuenta, y aquel banco al que confías todos tus coins te dice que si quieres puedes denunciar pero que no te devuelven nada, y se te queda una cara de rat-racer que flipas.


----------



## IMPULSES (2 May 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que lleva currando unos 20 años en diferentes países europeos, con sueldos de 5-6 mil euracos limpios.
> 
> No solo no tiene ahorros sino que debe 40.000 € y como único inmueble un piso en Mallorca de 80 m2 que alquila a un familiar a precio de ganga.
> 
> Cualquiera en su lugar habría construido un patrimonio importante... Pero los vicios son caros.



Y q vacíos tiene?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hombre, esto lleva a una reflexión interesante.
> 
> ¿Realmente llegamos al mundo pobres?
> 
> ...



El apellido le va que ni pintado.


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Carpe diem y carrera de la rata + regalar dinero que no tienes y endeudarte para "ayudar" a gente que te mendiga, es lo que le pasa a mi padre, ha trabajado toda su puta vida, salario de 2000€ como policía local, ahora recibe la pension máxima del Estado y aun con todo, me pide dinero prestado a mí para gastos corrientes. Está pagando letras del coche y lo típico de la casa pero no tiene una hipoteca


----------



## grebleips (2 May 2022)

Los que estáis casados no deberíais contar el dinero común como ahorros. Ese dinero es más volátil que invertir en bolsa.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (2 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> En un régimen comunista como el nuestro lo extraño sería lo contrario.
> Pobres,divididos e infelices ( consumo de benzos y isrs lo demuestran).
> La democracia que nos hemos dado.



No sabes ni lo que es un regimen economico comunista y vienes a dar lecciones.
subnormal.


----------



## Lobo macho (2 May 2022)




----------



## IMPULSES (2 May 2022)

No aprenden ni aunque estén pasando hambre .
Mi consejo, usted alejese todo lo posible porque en cuanto no tenga dinero le pedirá a usted.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 May 2022)

Si tienes unos sueldos bajos, casa por pagar y gastos familiares, teniendo hijos y un par de coches, y quieres disfrutar un poco de la vida, y no tienes otras fuentes de ingresos, pues es fácil que ocurra.
Si eres casapapi sin apenas gastos, sin hijos ni coche y un avaro, pues es más fácil acumular dinero.


----------



## Plasta (2 May 2022)

El tener techo pagado es lo que marca la diferencia.
Si no eres muy pijeras con techo pagado y 500-600 euretes al mes vas sobrao.
Y vives mucho más tranquilo que el que sólo tiene 45000 en el banco.


----------



## Larata (2 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.
> 
> Hipoteca media 800€/mes
> Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
> ...



Esos gastos no se los cree ni manolete.

Hipoteca de 160.000€ con 20% de ahorro (Un piso de 200k a 30 años) te cuesta ahora mismo 680€. Ya son 120 menos.

Luz 60. Agua 20. IBI 45 (La media española está sobre los 400 al año). Seguro 20€ (Coste medio 165 al año). Telefono e internet 30. Ya vamos en 185 frente a 300.

Coste medio de comida por persona 150 y 450 euros. Evidentemente si eres pobre no puedes gastarte 400 en comer por perosna y mes. ponle 600 el mes entre 3.

1384 € al mes de gastos. Dos personas con un sueldo de 1250€ 2500 €, ahorro casi de 1000 al mes, venga 800 por un coste de coche de 200 al mes.

Luego ya podríamos entrar en temas como si pueden o deberían ahberse metido en un piso de 200.000€.


----------



## Sidelkc (2 May 2022)

Creo que este tema es mas dificil de lo que parece
Que es mejor una vida disfrutada a una nomina de la quiebra o una vida de sacrificio para estar a un corralito/inflaccion de la quiebra?
Que es mejor vivir a tope los 20-30 o tener para retirarse a los 55.
ni una postura es la mejor ni la otra la peor, lo veo mas una decision de cada uno y cada cosa tiene sus pros y sus contras que cada uno elija


----------



## Donnie (2 May 2022)

¿Y qué os importa a vosotros lo que tenga la gente ahorrado?


----------



## zapatitos (2 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> En un régimen comunista como el nuestro lo extraño sería lo contrario.
> Pobres,divididos e infelices ( consumo de benzos y isrs lo demuestran).
> La democracia que nos hemos dado.




A ver si entra pronto el Abascal que no es sospechoso de comunismo y así volveis a tener todos el Porsche nuevo aparcado enfrente de la obra como antaño.

Saludos.


----------



## lokeno100 (2 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver si entra pronto el Abascal que no es sospechoso de comunismo y así volveis a tener todos el Porsche nuevo aparcado enfrente de la obra como antaño.
> 
> Saludos.




Aquí tenéis a burrito, es un modelo ideal de ahorro, burrito si que sabe hacer cuentas.

saludos.


----------



## fayser (2 May 2022)

Conozco gente que levanta más de 6.000 € limpios al mes entre los dos y aparte de no tener apenas ahorros, lo compran todo a crédito.

La peña es así, euro que entra, euro que sale. En lo que sea.


----------



## zapatitos (2 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a burrito, es un modelo ideal de ahorro, burrito si que sabe hacer cuentas.
> 
> saludos.




Yo iba a la fábrica con un Talbot de los años 70 mientras los demás se compraban coches de alta gama que hay cuartos y ya semos ricos.

Entonces se descojonaban todos de mi, ahora yo me descojono de todos ellos.

Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Können (2 May 2022)

Sinceramente no se hasta qué punto se da esa situación de no ahorro. Lo que veo a diario es que nadie se muere de hambre y que con la deriva que lleva esto, el que se muera de hambre recibirá paguita.


----------



## Malamute (2 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.
> 
> Hipoteca media 800€/mes
> Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
> ...



This


----------



## Malamute (2 May 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Gastos en comida media por familia de 3 miembros =700€



700€/30 días = 23'30€ al día en comer. No lo gasto ni proponiéndomelo.
[/QUOTE]
Ahora divídelo entre tres y eso si te lo gastas para comer. 

Y no digo nada como tengas a un fiera de 18 años por hijo...se come el presupuesto del mes en 15 días....


----------



## Sidelkc (2 May 2022)

Yo creo que cualquiera de todas las posibles opciones que existen es la valida, total es una decision personal y cada una tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes con ser consecuente con la decision que se tome y se acepten los pros y los contras, ya estaria.
Lo ridiculo es querer vivir la vida a tope y querer tener ahorros con una nomina de mierda y contradicciones por el estilo.


----------



## Funcional (2 May 2022)

La gente no tiene hoy día incentivos para ahorrar.
Se ahorra, como mucho, para gastarlo en breve en un viaje. 
Todo el mundo tiene la idea de que si vienen mal dadas ya te sacarán del apuro. 
Y si vienen bien dadas y te da por guardar puede que llegue al gobierno una banda de revolucionarios y te lo confisque.
Yo si volviera a nacer no ahorraría un euro.


----------



## Eremita (2 May 2022)

Sidelkc dijo:


> Creo que este tema es mas dificil de lo que parece
> Que es mejor una vida disfrutada a una nomina de la quiebra o una vida de sacrificio para estar a un corralito/inflaccion de la quiebra?
> Que es mejor vivir a tope los 20-30 o tener para retirarse a los 55.
> ni una postura es la mejor ni la otra la peor, lo veo mas una decision de cada uno y cada cosa tiene sus pros y sus contras que cada uno elija



Pero que disfrute existe en gastar dinero? 
Yo no era 4 veces más infeliz cuando de joven obtenía 4 veces menos. Y no veo que quien dispone de 5000 euros mensuales, sea el doble de feliz que quien dispone de 2500.
En mi opinión sobrevalorais el dinero. Una vez llena la tripa, con un techo y pudiendo renovar los calcetines cuando toca, las cantidades a las que honradamente puede acceder un remero, van a influir poco en las grandes alegrías de la vida.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 May 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Esos gastos no se los cree ni manolete.
> 
> Hipoteca de 160.000€ con 20% de ahorro (Un piso de 200k a 30 años) te cuesta ahora mismo 680€. Ya son 120 menos.
> 
> ...



Te falta calefacción, comunidad, dentista/oculista/gastos médicos, mantenimiento coche+combustible+seguro+impuestos, ropa, material y gasto escolar/ gastos extras de las criaturas, reparaciones/mantenimiento vivienda....

Te dejas casi más gastos de los que metes y en realidad aún no has comenzado a vivir. A partir de ahí ocio, caprichos, vacaciones, escapadas, experiencias...que es el sentido de la vida.


----------



## D_M (2 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Son farloperos vividores.


----------



## ShellShock (2 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Este seño te lo explica bastante bien, y no solo en este video, puedes buscar mas videos suyos si te interesa profundizar, pero el resumen es:
> La pobreza es el estado natural de la gente.
> Lo normal es consumir lo que se consigue reunir.
> El ahorro es antinatural, algo en lo que hay que pensar previamente y requiere sacrificio, y vivir el dia de hoy ya es suficiente sacrificio.
> Miguel Anxo Bastos.



Bastos es un máquina. Cómico, pero extremadamente sensato y expresivo.

Es tal y como dice, se ha perdido esa cultura del esfuerzo y el ahorro. Entiendo que hay casos extremos en los que es imposible ahorrar. Gente que tiene problemas graves de verdad, familiares o de salud, y realmente no se puede permitir ahorrar nada. Pero son casos muy extremos. La inmensa mayoría de la gente no ahorra porque no le sale de los cojones. Son esclavos perfectos.


----------



## il banditto (2 May 2022)

conozco una tía que cuando empezó el tema del cobiz se vio en el paro, tras casi un lustro en escandinavia cobrando sobre 3200 limpios, se volvió a su país con 4k ahorrados y eso sí, un par de maletas llenas de bolsos de 2k   hay gente que simplemente no sabe gestionar su dinero, no dudo que si en vez de 5 años hubieran sido 10 se hubiera vuelto con el mismo dinero, sólo que los bolsos serían más caros o se habría comprado el doble


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 May 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Yo conozco el caso de un familiar que tiene 43 años. Es casapapis (la casa se cae a pedazos) no gasta un duro en hacer obra , lleva trabajando desde bien joven. Compagina sueldo con paro y ahora lleva dos años que se queda con la pensión de su madre a la cual apaña y liquida con 20€ al mes en comida. Su madre Tiene demencia senil. Os digo que pilla 1200 sueldo +800 de la pensión+400 del paro. No paga contribución ni alquiler. Cuando llega el dia 18 de cada mes está lampando, pidiendo adelantos al jefe o al banco. Es un desastre de tio y encima tengo que aguantarle las vaciladas de que es muy trabajador. El dia que la madre muera, veremos a ver. Vaya ruina. Una cosa es ser pobres pero es que no ha prosperado ni un poquito y trabajo no le ha faltado. No me lo explico. Un tio soltero sin cargas.



Pues ahi tiene que haber drojas o mujeres de moral distraída...

Si no observáis ningún otro gasto evidente como cochazos o casazas, tú me dirás...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 May 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo estoy desde que tengo dos hijos y piso nuevo que apenas ahorro unos 3-4 mil al año y encima comparado con el año pasado voy con pérdidas de el 30% en bolsa cuando en 2021 estaba con ganancias de el 400% .. Menos mal que tengo 28 años y que mi esposa podrá trabajar cuando mi hija tenga 3 años y pico y tenga ya una edad aceptable para ir a la guardería ( darlos antes de los 3 años no me parece ético )



Lo tuyo es normal, ahorras 1.000 euros en 3 o 4 meses, yo te digo de gente que no consigue juntar más de 1000 euros tras 20 años cotizados o sea hablamos que no consigues ahorrar ni 50 euros anuales XDXD.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 May 2022)

Hay gente que no junta ni 3 neuronas...

Si tienes deudas y te caen 15k del cielo, lo primero que debe hacer será anular esas deudas.

Después, garantizarse el sustento (el puesto de trabajo). "Lo importante es seguir currando". Esto para mortales que no tenemos inversiones ni somos burbujo-brokers. Si pintan bastos en el curro, ve buscando otro ya, no esperes a que te echen.

Lo siguiente, hacerse con un colchón de 10.000 euros. Nunca bajar de 10.000 euros, considerar que si tienes 9.999 estas "en numeros rojos", este baremo me funciona muy bien. Te permite soportar una época derroyente que pueda sobrevenir.

Cuando haya cumplido todo eso y tenga 25.000 euros en cash, entonces, sólo entonces, que se compre el coche de 15.000 euros de tal manera que conserve su suelo de 10.000 euros.

Ya sé que para la mayoria de los españolitos esto que digo sería un infierno, no aguantan la impaciencia, y con 2.000 en el banco se pillan un coche de 30k a pagar en 84 plazos... y sin estar seguros de que mañana el jefe no les va a echar a la calle. A vivir "la dolce vita" y si vienen mal dadas pues a llorarle al Estado, o a sus papás...

Una brutal mayoría de los españoles tienen diversos pagos aplazados de tal manera que se les va un enorme % de su sueldo automáticamente según les llega la nómina o a los pocos días, realmente no saben ni lo que deben, son esclavos.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (3 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Pero que disfrute existe en gastar dinero?
> Yo no era 4 veces más infeliz cuando de joven obtenía 4 veces menos. Y no veo que quien dispone de 5000 euros mensuales, sea el doble de feliz que quien dispone de 2500.
> En mi opinión sobrevalorais el dinero. Una vez llena la tripa, con un techo y pudiendo renovar los calcetines cuando toca, las cantidades a las que honradamente puede acceder un remero, van a influir poco en las grandes alegrías de la vida.



Con 100 mil euros ahorrados puedes mandar a la mierda a tu jefe sí te toca los cojones demasiado, con 1000€ ahorrados te levanta la voz y vas a su despacho a comerle la poya.

Un saludo.


----------



## rey0 (3 May 2022)

Pues yo sin ir más lejos. Y además con deudas y ganando, muy por encima de la media oficial. Hay muchas vidas, pero la única que realmente merece lllamarse asi......es cara


----------



## ashe (3 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Este seño te lo explica bastante bien, y no solo en este video, puedes buscar mas videos suyos si te interesa profundizar, pero el resumen es:
> La pobreza es el estado natural de la gente.
> Lo normal es consumir lo que se consigue reunir.
> El ahorro es antinatural, algo en lo que hay que pensar previamente y requiere sacrificio, y vivir el dia de hoy ya es suficiente sacrificio.
> Miguel Anxo Bastos.



Ese gordinflón no es referente de nada, ex-bng y ahora se las va dando de capitalista cuando no ha trabajado en su vida en el sector privado, un parasito liberal para variar, siempre el mismo patrón, estomagos agradecidos diciendo a terceros lo que tienen que hacer (sobretodo es lo de estomago agradecido)

Y es dificil ahorrar en un sistema que impide el ahorro, para entre otras cosas mantener el sistema actual del que ese come (junto su esposa)


----------



## Jackblack (3 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hombre, esto lleva a una reflexión interesante.
> 
> ¿Realmente llegamos al mundo pobres?
> 
> ...



El capitalismo se basa en un esquema piramidal donde los primeros siempre tienen ventajas ante los ultimos...
En la época d los abuelos muchos tenían tierras o fincas.
En la de los padres muchos tenían casas.
En la de los hijos muchos tienen coches.
Y los nietos tendrán patinetes. 
En unas generaciones el q tenga un palo será el rey del mambo...
Podrán decidir si pueden ahorrar unos palos o hacer una hoguera para calentarse esa noche.


----------



## estroboscopico (3 May 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Esos gastos no se los cree ni manolete.
> 
> Hipoteca de 160.000€ con 20% de ahorro (Un piso de 200k a 30 años) te cuesta ahora mismo 680€. Ya son 120 menos.
> 
> ...



Yo me refiero a gasto medio de España, si nos vamos a las comunidades más baratas, no lo discuto, pero no todo el mundo puede vivir en Cádiz o similares.

Si me va a regatear 100€ de hipoteca no lo discuto, si Vd hace que el gasto por persona en comida va como mínimo según sus cálculos en 150€/mes y yo digo que 230€, es decir 80€ de diferencia pues no se lo discuto, pero lo de ahorrar 1000€/mes no me lo creo y para eso, solo hay que sumar los gastos que Vd mismo apunta. Por cierto, una vivienda media no cuesta 200.000€, se acerca más a 260.000€ si nos ponemos especialitos.

De media en España, repito, de media en España, que en una casa entre 2400€/mes entre dos nóminas no da para ahorrar si hay churumbel.

Que se puede vivir en una caja de cartón, no se lo discuto, que se puede vivir sin tener hijos, no se lo discuto, que se puede vivir toda la vida a base de macarrones con tomate, y de vez en cuando una lata de atún, pues tampoco, pero así no vive la media de este país. Parece que lo de ahorrar es como otra obligación más del esclavo, que además de tener que hacer esto y lo otro con un sueldo ridículo, también se le exige que ahorre.

Joder, los sueldos tienen que subir un 50% más para que la gente pueda ahorrar y lo del cuento del Iphone y demás historietas del cuento ese de vivir por encima de las posibilidades es otro cuento de nuestros queridos políticos, que para no asumir sus cagadas, le echan la culpa a la víctima, para así salir airoso de la mierda en la que nos han metido.

Si Vd no se cree mis cuentas, pues allá Vd, pero cualquiera que tenga una familia a poco que se mueva, se le van de gastos entre pitos y flautas y con un niño, más de 2.000€/mes a poco que haga y como ya dije más arriba, siempre vienen imprevistos todos los meses que se comen 100, 200, 300€... y si no es en el mes en curso, será en el siguiente.

Con sueldos de 1.200€/mes, trabajando dos personas y con churumbel se vive, pero no da parar ahorrar, simplemente se vive, con unos estándares de vida medios, pero nada más.

En 8 años el precio de la vivienda se ha triplicado por pura especulación y esto a sido así, gracias a la banca, al gobierno y a los medios de comunicación con el soniquete ese de que la vivienda nunca baja, de que si no lo puedes pagar lo vendes y recuperas el dinero y demás historias con las que engañaron a una generación y que provocó una crisis en la que ya llevamos 14 años y sin visos de cuando terminará.


----------



## mouse child (3 May 2022)

no es fácil ahorrar si vives alquilado.


----------



## Jackblack (3 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> El capitalismo ed anticonsumismo jajaaa.
> Para mí el capitalismo y comunismo es lo mismo lo q ocurre es que en el comunismo gentuza que dice que es igual que tú q defiende tus derechos te roba y se mea en tu cara.
> Y el capitalismo incita al consumismo de las clases bajas sino iros a usa q estan el mall todo el día.



El capitalismo hoy día es el comunismo d los ricos.


----------



## Jackblack (3 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> @TORREVIEJAS
> 
> 700€/mes en comida
> 30 días que tiene un mes
> ...



Que nooo...que la gente no tiene ni mil en el banco xq se lo gastan todo en coca e iphone13...
Giño giño


----------



## manottas (3 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



España se ha convertido en un pais extractivo de dinero privado con justificaciones de lo mas variopintas.

Ya solo en servicios indispensables tener a "punto" todo para poder usarse, dicese: electricidad, gas, telefono, agua, internet, etc. aunque no tengas gasto alguno solo en lecturas de "contador", consumos minimos, gastos fijos, etc. Tienes a lo tonto mas de 100 euros de gastos con consumo 0.

Si tienes automovil ...aunque con 1000 euros da para no tenerlo, pasa lo mismo.

Pero si te sacas el abono transporte es otro paston.

Si tienes hijos... entre guarderias, libros, comedores, horas extra, etc tienes otro pico.

Vivir en España se ha hecho caro e invivible. España se ha rumanizado. Creando una clase de pobreza laboral inmensa.


----------



## vanderwilde (3 May 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> La gente no tiene cojones a ahorrar porque las redes sociales les han convencido de que hasta el que sirve las palomitas en el cine es digno de llevar un iPhone en el bolsillo, ir a la peluquería cada 10 días y llevar zapas de 100€.
> 
> Ansia consumista y salarios de mierda = muertos de hambre por doquier



Una verdad como un templo. A eso súmale la envidia española.


----------



## manottas (3 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> No es una reflexion, es una realidad.
> Llegas al mundo con absolutamente nada material, y la pobreza se mide unicamente en cosas materiales.
> Que tengas la fortuna de tener familia que te proporcione cosas, no deja de ser azar. Preguntaselo a un bebe tirado en un contenedor.
> El ejemplo del jabali que expones es porque no tiene un estado, civilizacion y regulaciones que le prohiban o permitan disponer de segun que cosas, al igual que si un humano se va al monte mas profundo, a ver quien es el listo que le quita las bayas de la zarza. Mierda de ejemplo, te has lucido.
> Alguna pregunta mas?



El problema es que la sociedad actual no asume que es pobre e intenta vivir por encima de sus posibilidades.

Mis abuelos ninguno tuvo coche.
Mi padre tuvo un coche para toda la familia y el coche debia durar hasta que se cayera a trozos.
Yo tengo 3 coches y una moto.... y mi mujer otro coche. ¿Los necesito no....?

Idem pasa con los telefonos, con las televisiones, con los portatiles,. internet....todos con internet en los telefonos, en casa,

Comer fuera... mi abuelo iba cada 3 años en las bodas o en los bautizos.
Mi padre una vez al mes....
Nosotros un par de veces por semana...

Mi abuelo comia carne en la matanza y en navidad.... y pollo
Mi padre un par de veces por semana
Nosotros... todos los dias por la mañana y por la noche.

Una vez hablando con mi bisabuelo que nacio en 1870 le pregunte que es lo que peor que recordaba de su epoca de juventud. Y me decia; " El hambre, hijo, el hambre que pasabamos todos los dias"


----------



## Vivoenalemania (3 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Lo tuyo es normal, ahorras 1.000 euros en 3 o 4 meses, yo te digo de gente que no consigue juntar más de 1000 euros tras 20 años cotizados o sea hablamos que no consigues ahorrar ni 50 euros anuales XDXD.



Si bueno lo que no cuento es que me gaste casi todos mis ahorros para ponerme el piso bonito el año pasado así que si tengo mucho menos dinero de el que me gustaría . Pero voy a ahorrar todo lo que pueda en el futuro ( en plata oro cryptos y acciones ) ya que no me fio y una mierda de los papelitos . A mi parecer la plata es una buena opción ya que tiene una media de 13% anualmente de ganancias en los últimos 50 años y es un activo que lo puedes tener a mano en casa


----------



## F.Alonso21 (3 May 2022)

En Madrid un joven independizado con esa nomina no le da para ahorrar, compartiendo tal vez pero eso es peor con extraños que con familia.

Sin embargo hay gente que quema el dinero a mansalva.

Otros años de paro o empleos por horas o a parcial eso quiere decir 0-600 mes, y para 1000 comer mierda como un cabron explotado, la nueva realidad...

Eso con estudios.



Proto dijo:


> La mayoría es por la cipoteca del pisito a 40 años, es deuda buena dicen jaja, claro desde 2007 los pisos llevan una caída que no van a recuperar nunca.



Y los alquileres de los langostos en Madrid y similares? casi peor.



dillei dijo:


> una inflación brutal desde que entró el euro y sueldos poco más que mileuristas que quieres



+1



XRL dijo:


> retrasados sin mas
> 
> una cosa es que no trabaje o trabaje varios meses y fuera,pero trabajando media vida y ni 1.000€ pues eso



Depende, en Madrid-Barcelona-Bilbao y similares NO DAN.

Y si estas independizado tu solo sospecho que en ciudades de segunda se te van facil 800-1000 mes , sumale visitar en findes o cada 2 semanas a tu familia-amigos etc otro gasto en gasofa y sumale menos oferta de ciertas cosas que ni conoces alli gente.

La vida esta por las putas nubes, te da en pueblecitos y no saliendo apenas de casa mas que para currar y de camino ir si acaso con el bono mensual de deporte al gym o similares.
Y si eso te tomas algo en el pueblo en el bar de turno barato, como muchiiiiisimo.



Elvensen dijo:


> Este seño te lo explica bastante bien, y no solo en este video, puedes buscar mas videos suyos si te interesa profundizar, pero el resumen es:
> La pobreza es el estado natural de la gente.
> Lo normal es consumir lo que se consigue reunir.
> El ahorro es antinatural, algo en lo que hay que pensar previamente y requiere sacrificio, y vivir el dia de hoy ya es suficiente sacrificio.
> Miguel Anxo Bastos.



Con estos precios, impuestos, alquileres, hipotecas , paro , currar por horas, etc imposible.

Que no quita que los cenutrios no ahorren aun pudiendo.



estroboscopico dijo:


> Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.
> 
> Hipoteca media 800€/mes
> Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
> ...



En familias 2 sueldos necesarios para ni ahorrar, es surrealista.



AliBey dijo:


> El caso mencionado es comprensible para una economía familiar. Pero en personas sin cargas, es menos entendible.
> 
> Si un casapapis o remero solitario que comparte piso, no es capaz de ahorrar mínimo 100€ al mes, está condenado a la miseria aunque tenga un salario de 60K€ anuales. Ahí entran más los hábitos de consumo que el coste de vida.
> 
> Pero donde aciertas plenamente, es el tema la vivienda. Es acojonante la relación coste vivienda/salario.



De casapapis puedes estudiar, invertir en algun negocio o ahorrar para la entrada de vivienda.

Añada la energia (combustible para ricos y luz cara...).



MAUSER dijo:


> Mi hermano por ejemplo. Cobra 2300 euros o más al mes y no tiene nada ahorrado. Hace tres semanas le compré una cosa que quería y me había pedido varias veces, me costó 25 euros, se la dejé en casa de mi madre, porque vivo en otra ciudad y mi hermano duerme allí. Y aún no me los ha pagado (ni dejado el dinero, ni decir nada sobre pagar). No sé si decírselo o darlos por perdidos.





fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que lleva currando unos 20 años en diferentes países europeos, con sueldos de 5-6 mil euracos limpios.
> 
> No solo no tiene ahorros sino que debe 40.000 € y como único inmueble un piso en Mallorca de 80 m2 que alquila a un familiar a precio de ganga.
> 
> Cualquiera en su lugar habría construido un patrimonio importante... Pero los vicios son caros.



Mother of good, es buen sueldo hasta en otros paises de Europa, ahora bien en ciudades principales dep, se van rapido (alquileres).

Pero derrochan si, buffff con esos dineros porsches de segundas, m3, casas varias y alguna que otra empresa habria montado yo...



manottas dijo:


> España se ha convertido en un pais extractivo de dinero privado con justificaciones de lo mas variopintas.
> 
> Ya solo en servicios indispensables tener a "punto" todo para poder usarse, dicese: electricidad, gas, telefono, agua, internet, etc. aunque no tengas gasto alguno solo en lecturas de "contador", consumos minimos, gastos fijos, etc. Tienes a lo tonto mas de 100 euros de gastos con consumo 0.
> 
> ...



+10000000000000000000000000000000

Yo ya solo veo posibilidades en vivir en el medio rural, zulos a 300kilotones , chaleses mediocres a 700kilotones, y asi con todo Madrid! y ya su periferia.
Eso y o ganas 2k o no puedes tener familia y la parienta que no le vaya mal ...


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (3 May 2022)

En pareja los dos deben ser frugales. Ve y dile que baje la calefacción, quite el Netflix, cocine en lugar de pedir comida a domicilio o pase las vacaciones en casa cuando puedes permitirte el gasto. Una pelea por cada 10 euros ahorrados es mala inversión. Una pareja de trabajadores puede compartir gastos de vivienda con comodidad pero algunas son también caras de mantener entre restaurantes, trapitos y viajes.


----------



## Pepeprisas (3 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> 700€/30 días = 23'30€ al día en comer. No lo gasto ni proponiéndomelo.



3 lubinas o doradas de piscifactoria son 16 euros.
Más el pimiento calabacin, cebolla, etc de guarnición, otro euro y pico
Pan, otro euro
Tres yogures de postre, 1,5 euros

Ya he sumado 20 euros y solo es la cena.....
[/QUOTE]
Ya que te pones, la lubina de piscifactoría son minucias, carne de guayu ecológica es un mínimo para una cena diaria.
Mi cena ayer: 
- 1'70€ de bacalao.
- 1€ huevos de corral
- 0'40€ patatas paja
- 1'5€ queso manchego.
- 0'40€ de pan

5€ mi cena de ayer.


----------



## tejoncio (3 May 2022)

Dejandole en paz. Al que sea TONTO. Que se le note.


----------



## Enteradilla (3 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Con 100 mil euros ahorrados puedes mandar a la mierda a tu jefe sí te toca los cojones demasiado, con 1000€ ahorrados te levanta la voz y vas a su despacho a comerle la poya.
> 
> Un saludo.



Para mí esa es la clave del ahorro, ese ha sido siempre mi aliciente, no tener que tragar con carros y carretas y tener la libertad de pegarle un patadón al trabajo si se tercia.

Compre el piso casi a tocateja, la gente me decía pero con esos ahorros métete en un chalet y yo les decía que vivía mas feliz y tranquila con mi hipoteca de 300€ a 15 años (que liquidé en menos de 5 años).

Este pasado año nos metieron en un ere, mis compañeras se comían las uñas hasta los muñones, yo estaba deseando que me echarán, mi indemnización, mi paro y a vivir que son dos días, pero claro yo tengo mi vivienda pagada, una segunda propiedad pagada al 50% que puedo poner en alquiler en caso de necesidad y unos buenos ahorros en el banco.

Sobre tema ahorro pues en casa entran 3k, somos dos adultos y dos niños y prácticamente todos los meses ahorramos 1k, la hipoteca de la segunda residencia son 300€ con lo que de gastos fijos tenemos 1000€, otros 1000€ para vivir y el resto lo solemos ahorrar (a excepción de algún mes que surge algo o vamos de vacaciones o cosas así).


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 May 2022)

Y en caso de tenerlos ahorrados, al cabo de un año ya valen la mitad, por la inflación.


----------



## hijodepantera (3 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que es un regimen economico comunista y vienes a dar lecciones.
> subnormal.



¿a ti que te pasa puta rata retardada?¿necesitas banderitas rojas con hoces y martillos para creer que estas en un regimen comunista?
Leyes de genero, de memoria histórica, delitos de odio, control de capitales, policías políticas, castas funcionariales...vete a tomar por culo cabronazo a hacerle la rosca al puto psoe.


----------



## hijodepantera (3 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver si entra pronto el Abascal que no es sospechoso de comunismo y así volveis a tener todos el Porsche nuevo aparcado enfrente de la obra como antaño.
> 
> Saludos.



Abascal es un parasito como los otros parásitos y el Porsche si uno se lo gana bien ganado esta.
Mercado, libertad y punto que ya has visto con el trapo y el veneno donde nos lleva el estado.


----------



## Saluter (3 May 2022)

Yo deseo que les aprieten mas hasta que les ahoguen, se lo merecen por no haberse revelado nunca contra tantos despropósitos que llevamos sufriendo décadas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 May 2022)

Creo que la gran mayoría de los perfiles con una amplia vida laboral y 0 ahorros son víctimas de importantes situación de ansiedad que les lleva a tal situación. Bien ansiedad por vivir por encima de sus posibles por razones propias o de presión social, bien ansiedad que conduce a un despilfarro enfermizo o incluso vicios absolutamente nocivos derivados de un intento de escape de una manifiesta infelicidad. 

En el primer caso la razón de la insolvencia es un sobreendeudamiento masivo y en el segundo caso las importantes fugas económicas que produce la adición al sexo, drogas, ludopatías varias y tal...


----------



## etsai (3 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Conozco gente que levanta más de 6.000 € limpios al mes entre los dos y aparte de no tener apenas ahorros, lo compran todo a crédito.
> 
> La peña es así, euro que entra, euro que sale. En lo que sea.



Conozco a unos cuantos así. No se privan de nada y si les mencionas la palabra 'ahorro' parece que estás mentando al diablo.

Aquí parece que todo el mundo está jodido económicamente pero cuando llega semana santa o agosto aquí no se queda nadie, y eso que tenemos mar y montaña. Conozco a dos mataos que se van en breve a Eurodisney con los niños. Hay que limpiar muchos culos de viejo para ir a Eurodisney. No hay una casa donde no haya dos coches, una autocaravana, una moto y una bici de 3000 €.

También tengo en la familia a un matrimonio, jubilado el y limpiando escaleras ella, que no llegan a fin de mes pero claro, la mitad del sueldo se les va en tabaco.

Uno me dijo _"si me vienen mal dadas me arrimo a ti"_ y le dije _"si si, vas apañado"_.
Si vienen vacas flacas me voy a hinchar a bloquear teléfonos, no te digo más.


----------



## theelf (3 May 2022)

No digo no ahorrar nada en 20 años, pero si q es dificil

Este mes habiamos logrado un poco de ahorros, y puff... al crio se le rompe un diente

Siempre hay algo, asi es la vida

Ahora sin familia, viviendo solo, ahorrar es facil


----------



## zapatitos (3 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Abascal es un parasito como los otros parásitos y el Porsche si uno se lo gana bien ganado esta.
> Mercado, libertad y punto que ya has visto con el trapo y el veneno donde nos lleva el estado.




Yo no critico que alguien se compre un Porsche que con nuestro puto dinero cada cual hacemos lo que nos sale de los cojones. Yo lo que critico es que antes se descojonaran de mi por no caer en las trampas del consumo y en cambio ahora me lloriqueen a todas horas con lo malita que está la cosa que casi no llegan al fin de mes.

No haberte comprado el Porsche subnormal y si lo hiciste pues asume ahora las consecuencias de tus acciones como yo asumo las consecuencias de las mías que una de ellas es que ahora por no caer en su día en las trampas del consumo compulsivo pues no tengo que ir llorando por las esquinitas que no llego a fin de mes.

Que a ver, que lloriquear me podeis lloriquear todo lo que os de la gana pero que vais a conseguir lo mismo que conseguía yo cuando en las vacas gordas iba con el Talbot y me pegaban la pasada con su Porsche osease descojonación y nada más. Pero el que ríe el último siempre ríe mejor y ahora tendrán el Porsche pero no tienen ni pasta para echarle la gasolina.

Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## hijodepantera (3 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no critico que alguien se compre un Porsche que con nuestro puto dinero cada cual hacemos lo que nos sale de los cojones. Yo lo que critico es que antes se descojonaran de mi por no caer en las trampas del consumo y en cambio ahora me lloriqueen a todas horas con lo malita que está la cosa que casi no llegan al fin de mes.
> 
> No haberte comprado el Porsche subnormal y si lo hiciste pues asume ahora las consecuencias de tus acciones como yo asumo las consecuencias de las mías que una de ellas es que ahora por no caer en su día en las trampas del consumo compulsivo pues no tengo que ir llorando por las esquinitas que no llego a fin de mes.
> 
> ...



Estimado amigo (ye te considero un amigo aquí en burbuja) pienso que hablamos de cosas distintas. 
Disculpa por la confusión.


----------



## estroboscopico (3 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, en 2000, hace 20 años, no, hace 22 años, un sueldo medio rondaba los 1.000€, estamos en 2.022 y los sueldos poco más o menos andan igual. 

El problema es que desde 2000 hasta la actualidad, la inflación a subido entorno a un 3% anual, es decir, un 66% y eso es lo que deberían de subir los sueldos y punto.

Seguimos con sueldos de 2.000 y estamos en 2.022. La situación es insostenible y encima alguno se extraña que no se pueda ahorrar.

Y para comprobar esto que digo no hay que ser un experto en economía, solo hay que ver el histórico del IPC para verlo. 





__





Inflación histórica España – inflación histórica España IPC


Inflazione storica España – inflazione storica España CPI




www.inflation.eu


----------



## Elvensen (3 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> El problema es que la sociedad actual no asume que es pobre e intenta vivir por encima de sus posibilidades.
> 
> Mis abuelos ninguno tuvo coche.
> Mi padre tuvo un coche para toda la familia y el coche debia durar hasta que se cayera a trozos.
> ...



Testimonio duro donde los haya, gracias por compartir esta sabiduria.
Totalmente en lo cierto, todo debido a la envidia caracteristica de nuestra sociedad española. Nadie quiere ser menos que el vecino.
Como se suele decir, quitarse el hambre a hostias. Hagase, cumplase.


----------



## Elvensen (3 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Ese gordinflón no es referente de nada, ex-bng y ahora se las va dando de capitalista cuando no ha trabajado en su vida en el sector privado, un parasito liberal para variar, siempre el mismo patrón, estomagos agradecidos diciendo a terceros lo que tienen que hacer (sobretodo es lo de estomago agradecido)
> 
> Y es dificil ahorrar en un sistema que impide el ahorro, para entre otras cosas mantener el sistema actual del que ese come (junto su esposa)



subnormal detectado, directo a ignorados.


----------



## Elvensen (3 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Bastos es un máquina. Cómico, pero extremadamente sensato y expresivo.
> 
> Es tal y como dice, se ha perdido esa cultura del esfuerzo y el ahorro. Entiendo que hay casos extremos en los que es imposible ahorrar. Gente que tiene problemas graves de verdad, familiares o de salud, y realmente no se puede permitir ahorrar nada. Pero son casos muy extremos. La inmensa mayoría de la gente no ahorra porque no le sale de los cojones. Son esclavos perfectos.



Tan claro como el agua. La mayoria no ahorra porque no le sale de los huevos. Y es criticable cuando se conoce el concepto, se conoce como aplicarlo y no lo hacen porque les suda la polla.
Pues esa misma polla se coman. Que lo hacen.


----------



## Elvensen (3 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en 2000, hace 20 años, no, hace 22 años, un sueldo medio rondaba los 1.000€, estamos en 2.022 y los sueldos poco más o menos andan igual.
> 
> El problema es que desde 2000 hasta la actualidad, la inflación a subido entorno a un 3% anual, es decir, un 66% y eso es lo que deberían de subir los sueldos y punto.
> 
> ...



Y los impuestos amigo, los impuestos tambien han ido subiendo.
Recordemos que cuando las elites extractivas detectan una actividad economica con una rentabilidad alta, la van inflando a impuestos sin llegar a asfixiarla, para poder extraer todo lo posible, hasta que dicha actividad se vuelve tan rentable como cualquier otra (del monton, basurilla).
Esto es conocido como "el equilibrio del 7%", que dice que toda actividad economica tiende a un equilibrio de beneficios del 7%, independientemente su sector y localizacion, gracias a las regulaciones e impuestos que se le van imponiendo.


----------



## Elvensen (4 May 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> A ver si va a ser que españa es un país de bajos salarios.



Lo es, pero no es una causa, es un efecto debido a su baja productividad, derivada de los impuestos y burocracia que pesa sobre la tecnologia y la innovacion que se importa o se crea dentro del pais.
Me explico brevemente.
Para aumentar los salarios, o se echan mas horas o se aumenta la productividad (hacer mas trabajo con menos esfuerzo y tiempo).
Para aumentar la productividad, se debe usar tecnologia nueva que permita formas mas eficientes de hacer el trabajo.
Para obtener esa tecnologia en forma de conocimiento o maquinas, hay que importarlas de fuera pagando aranceles o crearla dentro del pais mediante inversion y tiempo.
Para que eso suceda, el gobierno debe ser laxo en regulaciones y aranceles, ademas de crear ambiente economico favorable que impulse el I+D.
¿Esta el gobierno haciendo esto?
NO
Ahi tienes al autentico culpable de que en España haya salarios bajos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 May 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Putas de lujo jueves viernes y sábado. Se te van ya 500€. Eso a la semana. Al mes 2000€ y si algún finde quieres homenaje pues 3000€ en putas.
> Luego, entre copas y drogas varias otros 3000€ al mes
> Eso se puede hacer si se ganan 10k al mes.
> Si se ganan 2k como el remero medio, pues hay que reducir las putas de lujo a rumanas de rotonda una vez al mes y cervezas de lata del mencabrona.
> Pero a grandes rasgos, tanto ganas tanto gastas. Esa es la mentalidad borreguil. Y van variando su nivel de vida ajustándolo a su salario.



Dejaros de tonterías joder. 

El remero medio español que es en realidad el 75% de la población, quitando funcionarios y algunos de la privada, gana 1.000€. Ese es el sueldo del remero español, lo de 2.000/2.4000€ eso son excepciones.

El remero español medio (como lo llamáis) cobra 1.000€ + 5 latigazos a la semana y da gracias que tiene trabajo. Esa es la puta realidad de este país de mierda.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (4 May 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Para mí esa es la clave del ahorro, ese ha sido siempre mi aliciente, no tener que tragar con carros y carretas y tener la libertad de pegarle un patadón al trabajo si se tercia.
> 
> Compre el piso casi a tocateja, la gente me decía pero con esos ahorros métete en un chalet y yo les decía que vivía mas feliz y tranquila con mi hipoteca de 300€ a 15 años (que liquidé en menos de 5 años).
> 
> ...



Para mí :

- Ahorro = libertad
- Ahorro = autosuficiencia
- Ahorro = independencia
- Ahorro = vivir sin miedos
- Ahorro = ser tu mismo

Un saludo y buenas noches!


----------



## Elvensen (4 May 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Hoy en día se llega al mundo debiendo pasta.
> 
> Y el Estado no ve personas sino unidades trasquilables.
> 
> ...



No te falta razon, pero en la edad media no habia tanta riqueza que poder extraer. No se pueden comparar epocas tan distantes y pretender que los numeros cuadren. Es una necedad.

Lo que no ayuda a que la sociedad entienda la importancia del dinero es el gobierno, que mediante el sistema forzoso de educacion, que no de formacion, evita deliberadamente impartir conocimientos de economia domestica, precisamente para que los borregos no se vuelvan inteligentes y comprendan la estafa a la que estan sometidos.


----------



## Elvensen (4 May 2022)

Personas toxicas, y mas aun siendo familiares, apartarse de ellas cuanto antes y lo mas lejos posible.
Son personas que no quieren cambiar de opinion. Hay que aceptarlo y actuar en consecuencia como te acabo de decir.
La unica dificultad para solucionar ese asunto es el apego personal que se le tiene a esa persona para evitar sacarla de tu vida.


----------



## kremito (4 May 2022)




----------



## Elvensen (4 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en 2000, hace 20 años, no, hace 22 años, un sueldo medio rondaba los 1.000€, estamos en 2.022 y los sueldos poco más o menos andan igual.
> 
> El problema es que desde 2000 hasta la actualidad, la inflación a subido entorno a un 3% anual, es decir, un 66% y eso es lo que deberían de subir los sueldos y punto.
> 
> ...



En el primer año de entrada al euro, de 100 pesetas a 1 euro (166 pesetas), ya fue un 66% de inflaccion, asique que no se te olvide sumarlo a tu otro 66% ya calculado, dando un total de 132% de inflaccion del 2000 al 2022. Aproximadamente.
Igualmente no le falta a ustec nada de razon. Las cosas claras.


----------



## Elvensen (4 May 2022)

Mis condolencias por ti, de verdad.
Da por perdido ese dinero.
Comprendo gran parte de tu situacion, ya que yo tambien tengo hermanos y a uno de ellos tuve que, un dia, decirle que no le prestaba mas dinero, ni cosas, ni favores, porque era incapaz de devolverme los anteriores, todo me lo devolvia roto, cuando me lo devolvia, y nunca se hacia cargo de repararlo.
La relacion esta claro que empeora, pero sucede porque un parasito siempre se enfada cuando es despojado de su huesped.
Ahora esta buscandose la vida en otro sitio, apenas tengo relacion con el, pero tampoco me importa mucho, por mucho familiar que sea mio, sigue siendo una persona que desea acabar con mi felicidad y bienestar a costa de la suya, eso lo convierte en un hijo de la grandisima puta que no merece un hermano como yo, merece miseria y ladrillos de cancer y sida.
Te recomiendo hacer lo mismo, aceptes el duelo de la perdida y vivas feliz lo que te quede, pero si eres una persona demasiado buena de corazon, te sacrificaras, obtendras la miseria en vida y moriras por tu hermano, dandole todo lo que tienes sin esperar nada a cambio por su bienestar y felicidad, igualmente honorable, pero serias una de las personas mas subnormales del planeta.
Creo que mañana es un buen dia para reflexionar sobre tus dos opciones.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (4 May 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Esos gastos no se los cree ni manolete.
> 
> Hipoteca de 160.000€ con 20% de ahorro (Un piso de 200k a 30 años) te cuesta ahora mismo 680€. Ya son 120 menos.
> 
> ...



Te falta el ocio, pero sí.

Mi caso.

Hipoteca: 280€ al mes (variable, así que subirá pero me quedan 28k de pagar)
Gastos (luz, impuestos, tlf, seguros...): Unos 200 variable.
Comida: Unos 300 para mí pero siempre le prestó unos 100 a mi hermano así que 400.
Ocio: Unos 200.

Sale unos 1080 mensual y gano una media de 1.300 o 1.400. Digo media porque tengo una parte de producción y lo mínimo que puedo ganar son 1.200, hay meses que me levanto 1.900.

Ahorro unos 200 euros al mes, las extras las guardo para imprevistos y tengo unos miseros 15k ahorrados.

Con lo cual ahorrar se puede ahorrar aún en España, AÚN.

Edit: también te digo que tengo coche pero está muerto de risa o usándole mi hermano. Yo uso el de empresa por lo cual yo combustible no pago nunca.


----------



## Artorias (4 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Aqui la cuestion primordial es otra.

¿Que es mejor entre las dos siguientes opciones?:

- Llegar a los 40-45 con 20 años trabajados, casa/casas y coche/coches/moto/motos propios pagados, sin una deuda y con un pequeño colchon de 3.000 - 6.000 €.

o

- Llegar a los 40-45 con 20 años trabajados con unos buenos ahorros de 50.000 - 75.000 € pero debiendo aun mas de 20 años de hipoteca, con letra del coche y con alguna deuda mas.

Lo ideal, obviamente, es lo primero pero con los ahorros de la segunda opcion pero eso es complicado salvo que te caiga una herencia o la loteria...

Lo que si que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza es estar en la segunda situacion con el colchon del primer ejemplo de 3.000 pavos...


----------



## alfamadrid (4 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



Onlyfans manda


----------



## jaimegvr (4 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"



por eso hay pobres y hay ricos, los pobres lo gastan todo y los ricos lo acumulan y no gastan nada.


----------



## Elvensen (4 May 2022)

No creo que merezca tan buenas palabras, pero se agradece una muestra de simpatia en este nido de veneno.
No puedo añadir nada mas de lo que ya te he dicho, solamente esperar que el raciocinio se apodere de ti y logres aceptar que tu hermano murio hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 May 2022)

Ahorrar no es sexy. Una tía a la que le digas que ahorras te abominará.

Yo he llegado a ganar 3k al mes y vivir sin muebles (excepto cocina, baño y un mesita, una silla y un colchón en el suelo) y sin encender la calefacción.. Menudas broncas que me han caido...al final hay que ahorrar en secreto.


----------



## gilmour38 (7 May 2022)

Yo no entiendo que gente gana casi 4000 euros al mes, entre los dos, no tengan ni 1000 euros ahorrados. Recuerdo una mujer en mi trabajo llorando, bordeando los 2000 euros, que se retrabasaba la nomina y que solo tenía 5 euros en el banco para las facturas. Su marido trabajaba en lo mismo, en fin. Desconozco eso sí, los hijos que tenía, pero vamos.. Tías que ganan 2000 pavos sin ahorro, que si ropitas caras, viajes a Thailandia, y luego no hay ni un colchón, nunca lo entendí. En fin, cada uno.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 May 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo que gente gana casi 4000 euros al mes, entre los dos, no tengan ni 1000 euros ahorrados. Recuerdo una mujer en mi trabajo llorando, bordeando los 2000 euros, que se retrabasaba la nomina y que solo tenía 5 euros en el banco para las facturas. Su marido trabajaba en lo mismo, en fin. Desconozco eso sí, los hijos que tenía, pero vamos.. Tías que ganan 2000 pavos sin ahorro, que si ropitas caras, viajes a Thailandia, y luego no hay ni un colchón, nunca lo entendí. En fin, cada uno.



El problema es que la mayoria de la gente cree que nunca vendrá un imprevisto o un cambio radical en su vida (como por ejemplo la posibilidad de ser despedido o que haya una bajada de sueldos, o una baja laboral)


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (7 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> 700€/30 días = 23'30€ al día en comer. No lo gasto ni proponiéndomelo.
> 
> 3 lubinas o doradas de piscifactoria son 16 euros.
> 
> ...



16€ = 2k salmón comprando medio bicho de golpe (lo congelas), 4k sardinas, 2k ternera, 3.5k cerdo/pollo.
1.5€ = 750g hortalizas
1.5€ = 8 paco yogures
1€ = 750g carbohidratos

Con esos 20€ comen perfectamente tres gordos de las harinas terminales un día entero. Es más, rebajando proteína y comprando fruta de temporada, tomates, pepinos, patatas, arroz, etc, hay familias de tres comiendo sano por 12€-15€ diarios.


----------



## pepeleches (8 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Lo es, pero no es una causa, es un efecto debido a su baja productividad, derivada de los impuestos y burocracia que pesa sobre la tecnologia y la innovacion que se importa o se crea dentro del pais.
> Me explico brevemente.
> Para aumentar los salarios, o se echan mas horas o se aumenta la productividad (hacer mas trabajo con menos esfuerzo y tiempo).
> Para aumentar la productividad, se debe usar tecnologia nueva que permita formas mas eficientes de hacer el trabajo.
> ...



Qué bien lo has explicado 

Nos han acostumbrado a explicarnos estas cosas desde el punto de vista emocional. El empresario o bien es malvado que quiere que la gente muera de hambre o bien es un gañán que no tiene ni puta idea. 

Por supuesto son dos falacias absurdas, fácilmente desmontables. Los empresarios no los fabrican en un pueblo de Soria, son exactamente las mismas personas que el resto y con los mismos valores. E igualmente tampoco sirve pensar que la culpa es que son muy malos, puesto que de ser sería facilísimo que entrasen otros a sustituirles y los desplazarían sin esfuerzo. 

Pero son mantras que cala en una población que ni tiene conocimientos ni le gusta la economía. Y que tiene a explicar la realidad desde la ideología y los valores, y no desde la experiencia o los números. Se creen que los Suizos nadan en abundancia porque sus empresarios son más espléndidos o más inteligentes, porque no comprenden qué significa es de la capitalización. 

Es más, ni imaginan hasta qué punto la puñetera legislación española restringe la capitalización a absolutamente todos los niveles...


----------



## pepeleches (8 May 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Aqui la cuestion primordial es otra.
> 
> ¿Que es mejor entre las dos siguientes opciones?:
> 
> ...



ES que unas vidas y otras pueden no parecerse absolutamente nada. Igual que no se parece nada quien cobra 1.000€ y quien cobra 4.000€, la vida de un funcionario y de un empresario son mundos diferentes. El funcionario tenderá a lo seguro, mientras el empresario sabe vivir en el riesgo. 

Ni te cuento si es un empresario al que le ha ido mal y se ha quedado con un pufo importante. Es más, tampoco se parece mucho quien tiene pareja razonablemente joven, y entre los dos se meten en un piso, a quien tiene que hacerlo solo...


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza la cantidad de gente a una nómina de la indigencia... Cuando con la cantidad de años remando deberian tener 6 cifras o cerca de lograrlas, andan bailando entre 3 y 4 dígitos, según estes a finales o a principios de mes. Iimpresionante....
> 
> Tanto tienen tanto gastan. Culo veo culo quiero, todos los caprichos y "ahorrar es de tontos"




despues de haber pasado crisis que no esperaba nadie , de haber invertido en negocios que se han ido a la ruina por la situacion europea y global , de que hablas??

los unicos que pueden entrar en tu analisis es o bien funcionarios que nunca han dejado de cobrar o perfiles por el estilo

porque por si no lo recuerdas desde el 2000 ya hemos pasado un par de crisis bien gordas que por mucho que tuvieses ahorrado o hubieses trabajado , se te ha ido a tomer por culo

ya no te digo la gestion de esas crisis por los diferentes gobiernos que han dejado a millones de españoles ne la mierda , arruinados mientras se rescataban bancos y empresas ....


----------



## SoloLeo (8 May 2022)

Hay circunstancias y circunstancias.
Yo cobro menos ahora, que hace 15 años. Los precios están mucho más inflados que hace 15 años.

No se cuánto será exactamente, me baso en la compra mensual. Con 10.000 pesetas se compraba un carro hasta las trancas. Con 60€ de hace 15 años, un carro grande mediado. Con 60€ de ahora, un carro pequeño, de los de ahora, y unas cuantas cosas. Se puede llenar (Más o menos), pero porque se comprar bastante bien.

Tuve que comprar un coche al venir al pueblo (No, no tenía coche). Total, 11.000€, a pagar en _cómodas_ mensualidades. Y aún fue barato... Sumamos seguro, gasoil (Y eso que lo saco poco) y sale por un dinero.

La hipoteca es barata, pero está ahí. 

De la luz, ni hablo que me da la risa.

Yo no tengo ahora mismo nada ahorrado. Así de claro.
No es porque no quiera. Es porque literalmente no puedo ni llego. ¿Soy una rara avis, la excepción que confirma la regla?.
Pues me temo que no. Soy bastante austero, mi familia también, y aún así, no llego. 
No voy a decir todo lo que me ha pasado en los últimos 3 años porque a nadie le interesa, y parece que estoy llorando, cuando la realidad es que con el dinero que se gana hoy en día en un trabajo normal no se llega. 

Por supuesto, puedo mirar a un amigo que tengo, casado, los dos funcionarios. Por supuesto que les ha ido bien, imagínate. A mis jefes también les va bien, claro (Han heredado la empresa, y sospecho que se hundirá con ellos, pero en fin). 
Los curritos que están conmigo, pues no pueden decir eso. El que más y el que menos va raspado a final de mes.

Resumiendo, que cada cual habla de la feria según le va, y a los que les ha ido bien les puede resultar inconcebible que el resto no tenga ni ahorros. Por supuesto, ese punto de vista depende de lo mezquino y corto de miras que se pueda ser, o de las ganas de fardar que se tengan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)

Meanwhile, en Burbuja...






Brutal la cantidad de parejas de menos de 40 años que se meten más de 100k anuales en Madrid


Cuando algunos burbumoris se escandalizan por los precios de las viviendas en Madrid no son conscientes de la cantidad de parejas de menos de 40 años que se meten más de 100k anuales. Hay decenas de miles de parejas con profesiones potables que se meten sus 6 cifras. A ello le sumas ayudas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 May 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si los sueldos dan lo justito para pagar hipoteca, comida, gastos fijos, etc, pues es normal.
> 
> Hipoteca media 800€/mes
> Luz+agua+comunidad+IBI+seguro+teléfono+internet = 300€ +/-mes
> ...



No tanto sueldos de miseria como IMPUESTOS CONFISCATORIOS.


----------



## ivanito (14 Jun 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Enésimo hilo al respecto. A poco que comas proteína de relativa calidad se te va un pico en comida. Somos en mi casa 5 con 3 hijas de 3, 1 años y otra recién nacida y mis dos hijas mayores son limas sordas de lo que comen.
> 
> Una bandeja de pollo vuela en una noche, 5€
> Una bandeja de filetes ibéricos (no como cerdo blanco), son 6€
> ...



Di que si.
Los que dicen que gastar 700 euros en comer 3 personas es derrochar, una de dos, o son subnormales, o comen mortadela y patatas todos los días y a eso le llaman comer.
Yo solo sin hacer apenas comidas, ya se me van 250 euros fácil, y tampoco es que coma demasiado.


----------

